# Questions regarding airtel digitalTV



## cute.bandar (Dec 15, 2013)

I am thinking of taking airtel digitaltTV with HD+ (recorder with pen drive)

1. will HD+ connection work with a SD TV ? TV upgrade will be later.
2. Can I choose SD channels pack with an HD connection ? or do I have to take HD channels ?
3. what is the exact rate for SD channel pack (mega) it says 350 on the channels pack list page and 525 on the buy now page 

Thanks guys


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 15, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> I am thinking of taking airtel digitaltTV with HD+ (recorder with pen drive)
> 
> 1. will HD+ connection work with a SD TV ? TV upgrade will be later.
> 2. Can I choose SD channels pack with an HD connection ? or do I have to take HD channels ?
> ...



1. Yup...
2. Yup... You can choose SD channels pack with an HD connection...
3. I have the same pack and it's 350 + taxes for me for that pack and 525+taxes in total for me since I have that pack and also the "All HD channels" pack...


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks powerhoney for that quick response!  . I think I'll go with airtel tv.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 15, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Thanks powerhoney for that quick response!  . I think I'll go with airtel tv.



Welcome... Though the recording part is just a gimmick... I haven't seen anyone who uses it daily!!! It's like one of those things that you use once and since the hassles and headaches are too much, just forget that you ever had that feature in the long run!!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 16, 2013)

> hassles and headaches are too much


  I was thinking of getting this solely for the recording feature... parents could watch hindi movies, that with ads take 4 hours.
Can you please elaborate on this ? What kind of hassles are there with recording. My sister uses tatasky recorder and  they never have to watch any ads, thanks to this feature. Is it any different in airtel ?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> I was thinking of getting this solely for the recording feature... parents could watch hindi movies, that with ads take 4 hours.
> Can you please elaborate on this ? What kind of hassles are there with recording. My sister uses tatasky recorder and  they never have to watch any ads, thanks to this feature. Is it any different in airtel ?



Oh, if it's your parents, then it's okay...  
I was talking about hassles like while recording, you cannot watch anything else... Moreover, the recorded material can only be watched on the TV and not in the computer as they are in some proprietary format... 
But, since your parents would be using it, don't think the above hassles would apply for them...


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 16, 2013)

> I was talking about hassles like while recording, you cannot watch anything else


 Argh! Didn't know this, nor didn't expect this. Will have to reconsider.....thanks


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Argh! Didn't know this, nor didn't expect this. Will have to reconsider.....thanks



Quick note for you:
1. Airtel Digital TV HD+ only has a single tuner and hence only a single channel can be watched and recorded at the same time.
2. Airtel Digital TV [HD] Recorder enables one to watch and record two different channels at a time and to also supports simultaneous multiple channels recording.

So, if you go for the HDR (Option 2 above), you'll face no such problem...


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah I googled and came across this single tuner issue.. 
Is there any dth with multiple tuners for recorders with external storage (for recording) ? I guess I am asking for too much.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> yeah I googled and came across this single tuner issue..
> Is there any dth with multiple tuners for recorders with external storage (for recording) ? I guess I am asking for too much.



I think Sun Direct + has multiple tuners and supports external storage... Check it out just to be sure!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Welcome... Though the recording part is just a gimmick... I haven't seen anyone who uses it daily!!! It's like one of those things that you use once and since the hassles and headaches are too much, just forget that you ever had that feature in the long run!!!



Really ? If your use doesn't justifies it, then it's useless, oh yeah 



powerhoney said:


> while recording, you cannot watch anything else...



Heard this for first time. I have used only Tata Sky with recording feature, and it worked flawlessly with no issue whatsoever you mentioned.

@OP- Better get Tata Sky (premium) or Videocon D2H (paisa vasool) . Both are better than all the DTH providers.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Really ? If your use doesn't justifies it, then it's useless, oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were talking about services that support multiple tuners as well as external storage... 
Tata Sky HD DVR has internal storage which op does not want...  
As this is India, you get a choice with either multiple tuners or external storage but not both... This sucks but then again, beggars cannot be choosers...  
As for the usability of the recording feature, that's open to debate... Some love it, some hate it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2013)

I think for HD Channels videocon is best


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I think for HD Channels videocon is best



But, we were talking about multi tuners and external storage...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2013)

Hold on, you must have at least two HD channels if you are going for the HD STB. I tried to cut all the HD channels just to test but couldn't. You won't be able to select a SD only pack on HD STB.
*dreamdth.com/Thread-Breaking-News-...2-HD-CHANNELS-now-it-s-in-new-activation-only


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> Hold on, you must have at least two HD channels if you are going for the HD STB. I tried to cut all the HD channels just to test but couldn't. You won't be able to select a SD only pack on HD STB.
> HD CUSTOMER MUST SUBSCRIBE 2 HD CHANNELS(now it's in new activation only)



Good find!!! +1!!! 

Coming to the point, Airtel has goe mad!!!  
To op, select some other provider... ? Hope you can live without external storage... 
Else, go for sun direct + which is the only one I know which supports *multiple tuners as well as external storage*... Though Tata Sky and Videocon are better options...


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2013)

OP has to decide, what's his priority. If external storage is then he'll have to skip AirTel and go for other providers, I don't know which one though. If picture quality and package rate is a priority then AirTel all the way (remember their CC sucks beyond tolerance). If wanna pay more for lesser HD channels but a decent CC, Tata Sky. And lastly cheapest rate, with pretty bad HD quality, Videocon is there.


----------

